# Capture NX function -> Lightroom equivalent



## OmlessWanderer (Jun 17, 2007)

In Nikon Capture NX there is a set of sliders titled "Saturation" and "Warmth".

In Lightroom I have the saturation slider spread into multiple adjustments but nothing specifically labeled "warmth."  Anyone familiar with both programs know how I can go about achieving similar results in lightroom?


----------



## Michael Rubin, Nikon Inc. (Jun 25, 2007)

The best way to describe "Warmth" in Capture NX is to compare it with White Balance. Essentially it warms or cools the image or selected area much like moving the White Balance towards cooler or warmer temperature.

Best,

Michael

mrubin (at) nikon (dot) net




OmlessWanderer said:


> In Nikon Capture NX there is a set of sliders titled "Saturation" and "Warmth".
> 
> In Lightroom I have the saturation slider spread into multiple adjustments but nothing specifically labeled "warmth."  Anyone familiar with both programs know how I can go about achieving similar results in lightroom?


----------

